# Viper Mark II Test Shot Photos.....



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

are up at SSM.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> are up at SSM.


SSM?
Gordon M


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

Where at starship modeler?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

in the "This Just In " forum.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

No link, no pics? not much of a thread for us here at Hobby Talk.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

ok sorted,joined and was gob smacked,come on mobeus get this in the shops
Gordon M


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fluke said:


> No link, no pics? not much of a thread for us here at Hobby Talk.


Here ya go Troy...

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=78606


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Here ya go Troy...
> 
> http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=78606



Link won't work unless you're already a SSM forum member....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Danke Buddy!* :wave: but I did go there and look earlier. 

1. I hope the real kit is not in white plastic OUCH!!! I hate having to 'PRE' primer the kit just see what I'm doing.

2. *Looks awesome!* I love the clever use of lines and seperation points so far. The clear canopy looks good as well.

Not a huge fan of those other sites except Resin Alliuminati...they are so cool over there. I guess you can say there is a mix of all of us every where but most boards have clicks and the general mood is set by the majority.

Hobby Talk ( even though is not half as crazy as it use to be ) is still the friendliest Hobby Board in town :thumbsup:

*Moebius Rocks!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Erm .... the MK2 Viper is already white in color .. gloss white to be specific. Just be sure to use white base coat after you primed her so that you don't overcoat the paintwork


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I was just being a poop. Those are most likely test shots, I doubt the final kit parts wil be in white. *Oh gawd PLEASE NO!!!!*


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

If the plastic is white, the kids can put it together, throw on some decals and it'll look pretty good.
Another 2, 2 and half months to go before this baby hits the shelves (fingers crossed!). That's like forever in modeler's years!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You are kidding right? Not even when the subject 'was' to have a white finish I never enjoyed building a white enjected molded model kit....YUCK!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They do kinda glow and make it hard to see details, don't they.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It was described as a test shot- the final plastic could be different. The important thing is the parts breakdown.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

It is a test shot, The kit will probably be molded in White styrene..
The actual Viper is white. Only makes sense to mold the kit in white...

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

White plastic is awful, even if the real thing is white... Its hard to work with and you still need to prime it. Unless its aimed at the kiddee market... a light grey would be much much better.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

GordonMitchell said:


> ok sorted,joined and was gob smacked,come on mobeus get this in the shops
> Gordon M


OK, I am somewhat of a Trek geek but what is the answer to the question at Starship Modeler to register?

What movie had Spock and Captain Kirk?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think white styrene is that terrible- it does give the young builder who does not want to or cannot paint it the option of just glueing it together and adding decals(/stickers)


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Having been a kid myself at one point (how about the rest of you ?) it didn't really matter to me what colour the kit was. Certainly, if it is a light grey styrene that is a "military" colour to most kits and close enough to white. For the older crowd (which I have morphed into) a light grey styrene would be appreciated.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

jeeze,who cares what color the model is.....just be grateful to be getting a beautiful model!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I really don't mind if its white or grey, just glad that Moebius is coming out with it in styrene form.

But for those who disliked white - is it because its harder to check on the details? I had that problem with ERTL's Enterprise kit, and found myself re-positioning the kit a lot during WIP to see if I had done everything correct

Also since there is a debate going on for the Viper MK7 at Starship Modeller, can anyone here verify if this kit is in the plans or Moebius isn't making her?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

If anyone is complaining about the color of the plastic.......

seems to me like they need more important things in their life to complain about.

Be thankful they are doing the kit.

Looks great Dave.
I'll take 6.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

ryoga said:


> Also since there is a debate going on for the Viper MK7 at Starship Modeller, can anyone here verify if this kit is in the plans or Moebius isn't making her?


When Dave says it's a go,then we all will know....


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> When Dave says it's a go,then we all will know....



Dave ... please say "It's a go"!!!!! :tongue: 

Seriously, looking at the test kit .... I can hardly wait. And knowing that this kit will officially be my first Moebius kit, its going to blow Revell's TOS Viper miles away


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> jeeze,who cares what color the model is.....just be grateful to be getting a beautiful model!


With that logic I guess molding the Flying Sub in black would be okay... 

Some colors of plastic just are more awkward to work with... silver and white are pretty bad. Black, obviously, is also bad. Neutral colors like light grey, light tan, etc are the easiest to work with and also handle paint better. Painting over white is not so easy. 

White plastic is also usually very brittle like clear plastic.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> With that logic I guess molding the Flying Sub in black would be okay...


Yep,prime it white,paint it Yellow....good to go


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

AMEN! White is much harder to work with.

Why start now? 90% of all kits are produced in grey styrene and the only other kits I have seen in white are some cars? 

*Not to be ungrateful to anyone at Moebius...yes its a great kit thats for sure. *

*Now...if its done like the original MPC R2D2 was...wow...that sucka was beautuiful! Very nice deep/rich white styrene..with almost a flat tone finish. I will never forget at age 13 opening that kit at the toy store to see what paint I would need and seeing all that chrome, blue and white plastic....what a kit! best out of the box ever.*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Aurora Seaview was black, Godzilla was fuschia. Kinda the opposite of what they should have been.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OK OK.... Iv'e had time to calm down, take my meds and chill :freak:

It will not stop me from buying a few! 

*THANK YOU AGAIN MOEBIUS MODELS!! :thumbsup:*

Who else would have done this for us? certaintly not Monogram and dang glad they did not.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh, man!

I can't believe it! 

Did you all see the comment on SSM about the landing gear not being available except as perhaps an aftermarket item?? 



No, wait, never mind. That was the original 1/32nd scale Viper. Whew! 

Seriously, it looks freakin' fantastic! I've got one of the originals built, partly painted and paneled and am working on landing gear for it. I'll love being able to put it next to one of these new ones!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Does anyone have a pic of this test shot? Love to see it.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Why not just make 'em GLOW plastic? he,he.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Hunch said:


> Does anyone have a pic of this test shot? Love to see it.


Follow the link at the beginning of this thread- SaintG has it on the Starship Modeler forum.

.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, i got that part. Just dont want to join to see one pic.Can barely remeber my phone number let alone 6 dozen passwords.:freak: Thought since this was a Moebius baord some kind soul would post a pic over here to view. Anyone?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I did not know you had to join to view now- When I joined them you just had to join to post.
SSM has alway been the red-headed stepchild when it comes to Moebius info- everything has been announced on Hobbytalk first until now.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Did anybody on Starship comment on the color of the plastic?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Kit said:


> Did anybody on Starship comment on the color of the plastic?


Not yet.

.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Not sure but *Mr. Metzner* has..."It is a test shot, The kit will probably be molded in White styrene..
The actual Viper is white. Only makes sense to mold the kit in white..."


No biggie...Mongo just happy to have one done. If it was a re-release of an old Aurora kit that tops about 700.00 on ebay would not whimper about the colour of the plastic.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dave Metzner said:


> It is a test shot, The kit will probably be molded in White styrene..
> The actual Viper is white. Only makes sense to mold the kit in white...
> 
> Dave


Dave not to:beatdeadhorse: but you said "probably" ...is there a chance that it may be produced in a different color?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

falcondesigns said:


> jeeze,who cares what color the model is.....just be grateful to be getting a beautiful model!





falcondesigns said:


> Yep,prime it white,paint it Yellow....good to go


*AMEN!!!* Here's two more kits from Moebius to add to my stash! Thanks to Dave & all the Moebius folks!


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

I think there is a photo at cultman's modeling site


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Is this it?


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope I didn't cause a problem by re-posting it here...but all the details are over at The Cultman's site http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Wow, very cool! And a lot like the original one. Gotta get me one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

The reason I asked whether anyone commented on Starship about the color of the plastic is that to me, and I understand people might not agree, that looks like the kind of reaction that might be wearing to the folks trying to put out good products and get a little positive feedback on their efforts. 

So I wondered whether there's less of that on Starship, either becuase it's more controled or a different crowd, or whether it's pretty much the same wherever model kit news is posted. I'm not a member there.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not picking on any one person nor meaning to be insulting to anyone at all, but I don't get all the negativity towards white plastic. I mean, who doesn't primer their models before painting, anyhow? Doncha think that'll cover the white plastic? 

I've heard similar complaints about colored resin kits. Makes no sense to me unless you're going to start spraying your base coat directly over the surface w/o primering. I haven't done that since I was... Uh... 30! :freak:

OK, seriously, I've primered everything ever since I understood what primer was and why it was important to use the stuff - when I was about 12 or 14. I have yet to have any problems priming a model and having said primer cover up the base plastic - or resin - color. Heck, that's even been priming over pink, blue or yellow resin! Zero issues. 

BTW, I don't recall seeing a single comment - negative or otherwise - about the color of the plastic. Guess it's just you bunch who are obsessing over that minutiae. 



BTW, the links to George's pics: 

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8803/1484882img.jpg 
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/8787/1484883img.jpg 
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5874/1484884img.jpg 
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3763/1484885imga.jpg 
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/7135/1484886img.jpg 
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/9008/1484890img.jpg 
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7991/1484891img.jpg 


I don't think George'll mind if the links are posted here. I've known him for a couple of years now and think he'll be just fine w/it. Especially since it shows off what he's extremely passionate about - Battlestar Galactica!


----------



## chief1615 (Oct 9, 2007)

Forgive me if this question has already been answered but what is the difference between this kit and the Revell release?

Thank you in advance,
Jeff


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The only Revell release of a BSG Viper is the The Original Series (TOS) from 1978, now sometimes called the Mk I Viper. The Mk II of this thread is from The New Series (TNS), for which the Miniseries aired in late 2003.


----------



## chief1615 (Oct 9, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for the info!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I'll take it in white plastic with a grin on my face and a spring in my step! White, orange, hot pink, split pea soup green, WHATEVER! I'm far too grateful to have nuBSG kits that the plastic color is the last thing on my mind!

Having said that, I do sympathize with the general objection to white plastic. It's not because of having to primer the kit specifically, it's because the white plastic makes it harder see surface imperfections. Seams can be harder to fully eliminate. You might THINK you've gotten rid of all the seams and gaps, only to primer the kit and realize you still have LOTS of work to do.

On the other had, I think Moebius is hoping the kiddies will want to pick up this kit, and having it in white plastic helps the younger builders who are not nearly as fussy as us old codgers.

Anyway, keep up the good work Moebius. I can't wait to get my mitts on this kit, regardless of color!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You guys who don't wanna join Starship Modeler - well, why not?!
If you build sci fi kits of any kind, that's the place to be!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Griffworks said:


> I don't think George'll mind if the links are posted here. I've known him for a couple of years now and think he'll be just fine w/it. Especially since it shows off what he's extremely passionate about - Battlestar Galactica!


Apologise for going a little off topic here but I for one am thankful George is around. I just received his 1/4105 scale New Galactica and the details and quality is simply ..... amazing. Its worth every dollar spent

Now back to the plastic, as one of my elder modeller friend would say, don't blame the plastic or the tools. The kit is there, up to you how you want to make her a lady.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Just use an old trick to finish your seams. Putty and sand, brush on a little silver paint over the seam and sand again. Any paint that remains will be in a low spot, pointing out what needs to be corrected before primer.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Dave P said:


> Just use an old trick to finish your seams. Putty and sand, brush on a little silver paint over the seam and sand again. Any paint that remains will be in a low spot, pointing out what needs to be corrected before primer.


You can also go over it with a silver Sharpie. Works just as well & you don't have paint gumming up your sanding sticks.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oooh! Kewel tip! I'd never heard that one. I tend to do one slathering of putty, then go right to the primer afterwards. Some resin kits I just shoot the primer on sub-assemblies before major assembly is done. I imagine you could even use any color Sharpy, so long as it contrasts w/the plastic, right? 

Or at least don't remember hearing it before. Prolly that A.G.E. Syndrome.... 

Thanks for passing that on, regardless!

.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

John P said:


> You guys who don't wanna join Starship Modeler - well, why not?!
> If you build sci fi kits of any kind, that's the place to be!


I'll second _that_! I regularly at least skim thru build posts at Starship Modeler (SM) and Resin Illuminati, as there's a LOT of talent at those forums, as well. Plus, as we've found in this thread, there's information passed on there that's not done here, and vice versa. 

As with here at Hobby Talk, joining up at SM and RI is free and relatively painless. And there really is a lot of kewel builds that you're missing out on, otherwise. 

.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

No doubt that priming is the standard.

Now some folks do not have an air booth set up 24-7 or have the convenience of running even the smallest compressor from 11:00pm to 3:00am ( the Modelers golden hours lol ) So when it comes to sub assemblies, *interiors *and smaller parts I don't always prime. Its nice once in a while to able to work on those assemblies using brush on techniques with HIGH QUALITY paints like Humbrol's or most good acry's, hence the color of the plastic....making a big difference. 

I have been building models for years and I'm still not 100% sold on the 
need to prime 'styrene' surfaces, yes - pre-wash parts, blend and hide seem and putty work to achieve a good final finish....of course but I have found that most enamel's be it air brushed or rattle attack and adhere to styrene with no problems.

Just food for thought and why I think the plastic color helps. 

Just food for thought and why I think the plastic color helps.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the only time i think the color of the styrene can screw you is if you are doing the "raytheon effect" in your lighting. Then you would want white as your undercolor.

I always prime if for no other reason is that the water based paints tend to stick better to a "flat" surface than the glossy bare plastic.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Oooh! Kewel tip! I'd never heard that one. I imagine you could even use any color Sharpy, so long as it contrasts w/the plastic, right?
> 
> Or at least don't remember hearing it before. Prolly that A.G.E. Syndrome....
> 
> Thanks for passing that on, regardless!


Actually, no. I've tried othor colors (dark & light) & I believe it's the reflective color of silver that makes it work. Plus, silver is the easiest color to find after black & blue, so that's even better! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

John P said:


> You guys who don't wanna join Starship Modeler - well, why not?!
> If you build sci fi kits of any kind, that's the place to be!



I'm no stranger to the site, just never had to join to see pics and such. Guess I'll have to join soon.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I have no idea why my last sentence in my last post here was on there twice

I have no idea why my last sentence in my last post here was on there twice


----------

